# Need a history buff WWII Merchant Marine Bosun's Mate



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

In search of info on my Grandfather
Clarence J Boudreaux
Merchant Marine Z247905
Born Dec 14,1906
Died Dec 19,1955
Baton Rouge la
Boatswain's Mate WWII

Had been sailing 20 years by 1944.
Survived 2 ship sinkings ( which , we are searching for info)
Hospitalized after WWII in 1947
Until his Death in 1955. He Suffered in silence
Took his experiences from WWII that haunted him to the Grave.
Please help me connect the Dots.
It has meant so much to my father and I , the little we have found out thus far . 
Merry Christmas (Thumb)


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess you are looking for American service information, your best bet might be a returned naval organization. Mr Google should be able to help you narrow it down.


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Returned naval organization ? Can you elaborate for me please? I'm still learning.. Thank you in advance


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Floatie,

I think you will the answer something here through the following:


http://www.usmm.org/men_ships.html


That is The "US MERCHANT MARINE" "usmm"

Just check through or contact someone at this group. Should be easier that it should be.

Good luck.

Stephen


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Floatie:

I was able to obtain information on both my father and father in law who both sailed on US Flag Merchant Vessels during WWII at the following:

Fed Consulting, Inc.
USCG National Maritime Center Contract
100 Forbes Drive
Martinsburg, WV 25404
Fax 304-433-3417
Phone 304-433-3482

Information I forwarded to them in my request included:

Full Name
Date of Birth
Date of Death
Social Security Number
Z Number

They were very helpful. Good Luck.


----------



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Floatie:

I was able to obtain information on both my father and father in law who both sailed on US Flag Merchant Vessels during WWII at the following:

Fed Consulting, Inc.
USCG National Maritime Center Contract
100 Forbes Drive
Martinsburg, WV 25404
Fax 304-433-3417
Phone 304-433-3482

Information I forwarded to them in my request included:

Full Name
Date of Birth
Date of Death
Social Security Number
Z Number

They were very helpful. Good Luck.


Thank you


----------



## NY1917 (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you know what theater of war he was in? My grandfather was in the Caribbean, and I have been able to find records of the convoys. He also suffered after the war. Do you know the name of any ships he sailed on during the war?

These men were granted veteran's status in the 80's or 90's but there may be some paperwork you have to fill out about it.


----------

